# Paying by CC - rate used?



## KCK (May 25, 2006)

I am in email conversation with Judy at Dikhololo; my dues are ZAR 1608. Based on published exchange rates this should equate to a maximum of USD $250. She says it is $268, stating that they do not use cents in figuring exchange rates. Huh? Is this normal? Try telling that to a bank.

Also two related questions please... would there be a credit card charge from my card company if I paid by Visa or Amex? And second, if anyone has experience with donating their weeks and taking the tax writeoff, would like to know if this is smooth and ok with IRS or if the international aspect presents any problems.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dave M (May 25, 2006)

Is it normal to ignore cents in an exchange? I don't know about "normal", but I have seen it, both for conversions of that type and for actual currency exchanges.

Yes, there is a good chance your creidt card will charge you an additional 2% or 3% on the transacation. Each creidt card has different policies.

You can donate either the use of your timeshare or the ownership of your timeshare to charity. However, the IRS won't allow a tax deduction unless you donate your entire ownership in the timeshare. See the tax article in the TUG Advice section (link at the top of the page) for more info.


----------



## bailey (Jun 27, 2006)

In looking back over my credit card statement, I noticed that they charged a lot more than 2-3%.  In January the m/f paid was 2457R which according to my calculation should have been $334, but the cc charged me $418.  In May the m/f was 1658R and the cc charged me $282, my calculations come to $225.  Even with the rand fluctuating, it has not fluctuated that much this year.  Is this correct?  
How can I dispute this w/ my cc company?


----------



## JimJ (Jun 27, 2006)

In March of this year I paid 3 items from SA using a cc from MBNA.  On March 1 the Rand to $ rate was 6.16, on the 18th it was 6.21, and on the 30th it was 6.30.  Each time there was a separate itemized 3% charge from the cc issuer. 

I just checked and the rate today is 7.26.


----------

